# Blow off valve on a supercharger?



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Can a blow off valve be used with a supercharger? i don't this it can be, but i figured i'd ask...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not normally as the pressure is made after the throttle plate, unlike a turbo that makes the boost in front of the throttle plate.
Some do have a blow out plate(is that the right term?) though.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

we'll i'm getting a tvs2300 maggie put on my 05 gto. So would it be able to work with that? I just really like the sound of the blow off..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a bypass valve. I don't think you'll get the sound you want. Of course, you could put turbo whistles in the exhaust...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hockey499s said:


> Can a blow off valve be used with a supercharger? i don't this it can be, but i figured i'd ask...





hockey499s said:


> we'll i'm getting a tvs2300 maggie put on my 05 gto. So would it be able to work with that? I just really like the sound of the blow off..


Roots style have a built in bypass. Blow off valves are for centrifugal superchargers.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

hockey499s said:


> I just really like the sound of the blow off..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

alas; poor hockey499s....not wanting to sound like Captain Obvious but you might have done better to keep that one to yourself.....just sayin'


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)




----------

